# inoculated trees that produce morels???



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

I have heard rumor that there trees available that will fruit morels. Has anyone heard such a thing? Any how we gots plenty of snow here in the southern part of the state. 22* this morning 60* by wed. Anything but typical starting conditions. Good Luck to all this year. Gots me an iPhone now should be able to post pictures this season!


----------



## shroomhunt1 (Mar 30, 2014)

dying or dead elms are a good place to look


----------



## [email protected]_com (May 12, 2014)

Last year my biggest patches were under Maples. I think it varies, but I have always gravitated toward Elms, like shroomhunt1 suggested.


----------



## twig-n-berries (Mar 30, 2015)

I did good under a couple maples last year aswell..


----------

